# Vivariums vs. Aquariums



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

What is the diffuculty level of a vivarium compared to freshwater aquariums vs. saltwater aquariums. Is it easy, complex, etc.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

adrenaline said:


> What is the diffuculty level of a vivarium compared to freshwater aquariums vs. saltwater aquariums. Is it easy, complex, etc.


Vivaria cannot be compared with aquaria if this is the case of keeping half-water and half-land portions. This thread will clearly explain what exactly is a vivarium. 
*A vivarium is actually a land only set-up for reptiles/amphibians, while a paludarium is the half aquarium/land set-up that most people think of first.*
I had also thought initially that it was half-water but the paludarium also came to my thoughts and I am glad someone had pointed out quite the difference between the two.

In answer to your question of freshwater vs. saltwater, I've kept both and I must say that in my opinion the saltwater can be far more demanding than the freshwater. Plenty of equipments required are absent in the freshwater hence saltwater tend to be costlier than the freshwater.

Just my two cents.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

So this set up at the link below is not actually a viarium.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/vivarium/vivarium5.html

This is what i would like to do to my take.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That one actually is a vivarium with most of the tank portion being land.

Here are photos of the paludarium citing as examples:


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

Which would be best if i just wanted a couple of tree frogs.

I have a 20 gal and a 10 gal tank i can use


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

adrenaline said:


> Which would be best if i just wanted a couple of tree frogs.
> 
> I have a 20 gal and a 10 gal tank i can use


Go with the bigger one. Plenty of space.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

paludarium or vivarium?

THANKS


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

adrenaline said:


> paludarium or vivarium?


Vivarium.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

lupin you should have shown mine! :twisted:


----------

